# Knaus Sun Ti sunroof



## 97721 (Feb 15, 2006)

Having just bought a set of TaylorMade external screens for the Renault Master (see separate post), we now have to solve the problem of the condensation that we get on the inside of the single glazed sunroof.

The 2007 models all have a double glazed sunroofs so Knaus have addressed the initial problem. However we have now found out that we cannot retro fit a revised sunroof as the new one is bigger and would require a lot of hacking about etc.

How have other Sun Ti owners got around this annoying problem? (or haven't they!)

PilgrimPhil


----------



## sammyb (Jun 12, 2007)

{ADVERTISING TEXT REMOVED BY MODERATORS}
They have a really useful roof light section with measurements and diagrams - so you can't really go wrong when ordering etc


----------



## 109522 (Jan 27, 2008)

PilgrimPhil,

We have the Sun Ti 600LF and found that by not closing the blind over the cab roof light, it is nowhere near as bad. Obviously it doe`s not do much for the insulation, but it solves the problem to a great extent.

Denbo


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

why has the name or link that Sammy provided been removed?

I would be interested to know who he recommends for roof light screens as I would like to obtain some


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

I would reccomend you contact Van Comfort http://www.vancomfort.co.uk/ They have the ability to custom make screens if one is not available of the shelf. Ask to speak to Steve.

Regards,
Chris
Premier Motorhomes of Chichester


----------



## Liamog (Aug 3, 2008)

*Knaus Sun Ti 650 ME rooflight double glazing*

I have a single glaze roof, with condensation problem. The earlier post seesm to suggest I can get a kit to add insultated second skin. Please let me know?
Liamog


----------

